# 400 A service and a pole barn



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would treat that as two separate services completely. ground each one at the building.


----------



## cgtighe (May 31, 2013)

should I also bond at both panels?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

cgtighe said:


> should I also bond at both panels?


Yes, if the AHJ will let you run two seperate services like sbrn33 suggested.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Pretty rare around here when OPPD will CT a single phase transformer. Are you sure? I think they will make you put up a meter and a couple disconnects.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

So the poco is going to CT meter at the transformer and provide you with two secondaries to your two main 200A panels?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

A friend in SD will soon be getting a padmount transformer with the meter installed right on the enclosure. I don't know how it is configured.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

If that's the case, then heck, that's the way to go IMO. He will only have one meter to deal with (bill) and the poco may provide the two secondaries up to his mains.

Stub your conduit up for the house and cap off. Install electrode in the ditch. Stub to the barn and install whatever 200A service equip. you want with electode. MBJ at each main then go from there.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

What's the barn going to be used for? If it's for cattle, they may make you put in a main site disconnect.547.9 (A) (1) You might be okay if you only have one outbuilding. Up here we would build a meter board and use a 320 amp socket or a 400 amp CT cabinet and install discos on the meter board for each separate service.


----------



## EC2253 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sooner or later there will be a cow, horse or chicken in there, I would talk to the local inspector and see article 547. The power company may want a site isolation device anyway.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

It's not any different than two buildings with their own services, minus the meter at each location.


----------



## cgtighe (May 31, 2013)

there won't be any CTs, just a meter that is on the transformer. and the barn will not have any livestock in it, eventually it will just be a shop. air compressor, welder, common shop equipment. I had a feeling that bonding both panels would be the way to go, but the meter on the transformer was throwing me off. So my GECs would just go from the ground rod(or water etc, for the house) and stop in the panel?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, if those panels are your mains (first means of disconnect.)

i'd like to know more about, 1. this "meter on the trans." 2. The secondary conduits and who owns them, and 3. Will the poco supply your secondaries? 4. Will there be any switch or breaker at the transformer location?

Thanks.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

3xdad said:


> Yeah, if those panels are your mains (first means of disconnect.)
> 
> i'd like to know more about, 1. this "meter on the trans." 2. The secondary conduits and who owns them, and 3. Will the poco supply your secondaries? 4. Will there be any switch or breaker at the transformer location?
> 
> Thanks.


I find this pretty interesting 3X. Not that the OP has this setup but according to my friend a generator transfer switch is also going to be part of the transformer package. I do know that the co-op takes care of the conductors to his house and outbuildings. He is on overhead at the moment with a CT meter on the main pole and each building is treated as a seperate service (3 wire). There is also a co-op owned disconnect at the top of the pole with linkage to the bottom.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like a pole top disconnect. Many times these are only disconnects and do not provide any overcurrent protection


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

mbednarik said:


> Sounds like a pole top disconnect. Many times these are only disconnects and do not provide any overcurrent protection


Yes, no fuses.


----------



## cgtighe (May 31, 2013)

I don't know much about the trans, haven't seen it yet. everything up to the transformer I own and responsible for. I guess it has something to do with there not being a house there yet, and that the meter is on the transformer.


----------

